# New holland T6030 air conditioner problems



## Ljohns (May 20, 2019)

Have a T6030 2011 model and I’m not getting any voltage to the plug at the air compressor or at the high pressure cutoff switch. Pulled the seat outta the cab and are getting 12 colts to the thermostat switch and the low pressure switch by the evaporator. Dealership said to cross out the plug at the thermostat with a paper clip but that didn’t help. It had 35 pounds on low side and dealership said I had too much 134 in it so I let some out down to about 22. Didn’t help. I’ve obviously checked all the fuses and relays that I know of. The compressor clutch will engage if I run a jumper why. Anymore thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the dehydrating filter is clogged with moisture, the pressure switch will shut the system down.


----------



## Ljohns (May 20, 2019)

Thanks. But wouldn’t crossing the pressure switch out solve that problem? Worth a shot anyway probably needs to be changed. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There should be low and high pressure switchs in the system. So jumping one would not allow the system to restart inorder to prevent compressor damage.


----------

